# Solved: Problem while existing Acrobat 7



## nilex (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi

I have a ptolem When exit Acrobat 7, Acrobat returns the error message, "the application is being terminated because of memory corruption." 

What cause this problem? and how to wipe out that problem?

Any one with wild idea please suggest?

with regards


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Fix is here:
http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/331958.html


----------



## nilex (Sep 20, 2006)

:up: Thanks Kiwiguy


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

No problem.

Putting your exact error message into Google was all it took.


----------

